# HELP!! Have I been granted a visa...or not???



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Hi guys, I never thought I'd come to asking this question because I thought the information would be straight forward, but it's not! It's 5.10pm now where I am and it's too late to call DIAC. I have to ask this forum! I just received an email from IMMI with these exact contents:
*
Please see the attached information regarding [my file number] - [my name] - IMMI Grant Notification.*

And following that, I got 2 attachments with the headings "IMMI Visa Grant Notice.pdf" and "IMMI Grant Notification.pdf"

Before I continue let me explain why this is causing me confusion. 
8 Aug 2012 - I applied for partner visa S/C 820/801
5 Oct 2012 - Officially on a Bridging visa A (no work nor travel rights as I came on a tourist visa) 
14 Oct - I applied for permission to work; heard nothing from DIAC thus far. 
22 Oct - I mailed DIAC my police certs with a cover letter stating that those are all that's left pending in my application and that I believe my application to be decision ready.

So with this email, it's really unclear whether the contents are referring to my partner visa or my application to be granted work rights. Looking at the attachment titles, they state 'grant notice' and 'grant notification', and not 'removal of no-work condition' or anything similar to that nature.

In the 'Grant Notice' pdf, my visa status is now* "Bridging A (class WA) Bridging A (subclass010)"*. I have no idea what this means. If I'm on bridging A, that means I haven't been granted a visa?

Under *Travel Facility*, I have been given 'No Travel'. So if I've truly been granted a visa, shouldn't I be able to travel freely?

In the 'Visa Grant Notice' attachment, there is a paragraph stating:

*About your visa
As you have now been granted a permanent visa, you may wish to consider withdrawing any other undecided visa applications you have lodged with this department. If you are granted another substantive visa this visa will cease and may affect your eligibility for benefits. To withdraw any other visa applications, you must advise the department in writing. *

I'm really confused now because this paragraph talks about being granted PR but at the same time I'm not allowed to travel and does not mention anything about me having full working rights...?

What's going on?? I was yelling with joy in the house and my mother-in-law was asking why I'm screaming  But my logical brain kicked in and I stopped myself from celebrating further until I really understand what the email is about. Oh and I haven't been granted any CO nor heard from DIAC regarding my application in any manner.

Can someone please enlighten me?


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Oh, I've also been given the following info:

Visa Grant Number: xxxxxxxxxx
Visa Grant Date: 29 October 2012
Stay Period: Indefinite
Travel Facility: No Travel
Visa Conditions: Nil


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey miss swan,

That's a very strnge information you were given there...did you check on VEVO? what does it say there???

I think you should call IMMI to get a straight answer from them...

cheers

*fingerscrossed* for you


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello Miss Swan,

This is what is written on the DIAC website:

Bridging A Visa (Subclass 010)

If you make a valid application for a visa whilst you are in Australia and your application is assessed as valid, you will usually be granted with a Bridging A (Subclass 010) visa.

The Bridging A visa is electronic and you do not need to have a label in your passport.

Important: You cannot travel overseas on a Bridging A visa.


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Got it all sorted out! Called IMMI on Skype (most economical way for 13 numbers). I only paid US$2 for a 16 min call  It was quite an amusing conversation actually - the lady I spoke too sounded really nice and helpful and I explained to her what I got in her mail. She couldn't figure out the actual message either! Like everyone else, she thought it was just a notification for BVA until I pointed out to her that my BVA was already in effect 25 days before what the letter stated. 

Then I asked if this was related to my application for working rights and she realised that this was most likely it. Also earlier this morning I sent an email informing the sender about my confusion. He replied very shortly after apologising for his error and I now have working rights!


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

Miss Swan said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Got it all sorted out! Called IMMI on Skype (most economical way for 13 numbers). I only paid US$2 for a 16 min call  It was quite an amusing conversation actually - the lady I spoke too sounded really nice and helpful and I explained to her what I got in her mail. She couldn't figure out the actual message either! Like everyone else, she thought it was just a notification for BVA until I pointed out to her that my BVA was already in effect 25 days before what the letter stated.
> 
> Then I asked if this was related to my application for working rights and she realised that this was most likely it. Also earlier this morning I sent an email informing the sender about my confusion. He replied very shortly after apologising for his error and I now have working rights!


Hi Miss Swan,

I'm very happy that you have it finally sorted. Congratulations are in order then!  Good luck and all the best.

Cheers,
Marianina


----------

